# Bailey's not eating



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Of course of all days! A day I have to work and this happens. Bailey will not eat anything. Ive even tried cheese and nothing  He ate last night and seemed fine. 

Im not sure what to do....maybe boiled chicken and rice I have a feeling he wont eat that either if he turned his nose up at cheese.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I would try the chicken and rice with a bit of salt free chicken broth over the rice.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Zoey's Mom said:


> I would try the chicken and rice with a bit of salt free chicken broth over the rice.



Thank you! I'll try that.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Have you any nuti cal to give him ?i find that helps Dottie if she doesn't want to eat


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

michele said:


> Have you any nuti cal to give him ?i find that helps Dottie if she doesn't want to eat


Good idea!! I didnt think of that!! Thanks


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Let us know how he is getting on ,you worry so much when they don't eat


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

michele said:


> Let us know how he is getting on ,you worry so much when they don't eat


This is not like him at all! He loves food. So Im afraid he doesnt feel good for some reason. Since I worked today...Im not even sure he is drinking water so Ive added pedialyte to my list


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

i used a spoon and opened Lilys mouth and poured water in when she was a puppy(little at a time )


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

You might try seasoning the chicken and rice with a bit of garlic powder, I always did. When you get home from work you might want to try some honey on your finger where he is an adult. I hope Bailey is back to his normal self soon and you wont worry Mom.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Um, he may just not be hungry. I notice that with my crew, sometimes they eat like horses, sometimes they skip a meal.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

When I got home from work...I opened a can of ZiwiPeak (pups favorite). Bailey still would not eat and walked away. So I proceeded to boil a chicken breast. Still not sure whether he just wasnt hungry or not feeling well...but my feeling is he is not feeling well. I offered him the chicken/rice/broth/sprinkle of garlic and he ate it all :hello1: Then went outside and had bad diarreah  Not good...especially when you are long haired with very long pants. He was a good boy tho and let me wash him off in the hose. He's resting now chomping on a bully stick.

Thank you all for your suggestions.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Poor guy. One of mine is a little piggy. I would also feel like you if she was not eating. Hope he just had a little something and will be eating and drinking right away!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Garlic can be toxic to dogs.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah def skip on the garlic next time, i've heard it is toxic as well.

However, good to hear he ate, and he's probably just passing a bug. Godric does that from time to time seeings as he eats everything he scavenges.


----------

